# Special needs cat needs new home



## Ramona2842 (Nov 8, 2012)

I hope you can help: 

My neighbour has a special needs cat that needs rehoming. He was one of a litter of three, I had one of them and my friend kept two. He was born with hydrocephalus (water on the brain) and even though it did not continue to develop, he does have issues. Physical issues are that when he walks, his paws fold over at the joint but it does not cause him any discomfort, he runs around and jumps like a mad cat. He goes outside but they do have a closed-in garden, Im not sure he could cope with open plan as he tends to get himself stuck in trees etc when not supervised.
The main problem is that whatever they tried, they cannot house train him. Tried all tricks of the trade including different trays, litter, outside etc. He also does not always groom himself, so needs brushing even tho hes a normal short haired house cat. 
My friend struggles to cope with him as they have three kids, three dogs and two cats! She has spoken to her local vet, who said the only option would be to have him put down as they wouldnt be able to re-home him. The problem with that is that despite his problems, hes an otherwise healthy and happy cat, he is probably the most loving and fussy cat Ive ever met and Im sure he would make someone a good pet who can maybe spend more time and attention on him. 
Does anybody have any ideas where we could turn to in order to get him rehomed?!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Try your local rescue centres, most will have experience in different disabilities and needs. If they can't rehome chances are they would go into long term foster so would still live a happy 'normal' life.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

could you put a photo on and start a thread with his name, that may help more. also what area are you. i will ask around.


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,
I replied to your post on Purrs In Our Hearts - Cat Forum UK - Index about giving Mittens a home - Special needs cat needs new home

Rae


----------

